# Can you win?



## Phridae (Jun 11, 2005)

20 Questions....with a smart computer.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 11, 2005)

It doesn't like things related to sex.  [shrugs]


----------



## Phridae (Jun 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@Jun 11 2005, 10:54 PM
> * It doesn't like things related to sex.  [shrugs] *


 Yeah. I tried that too.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 12, 2005)

Took 29 Questions for it to decide I was thinking of a Bandaid.


----------



## ma2va92 (Jun 12, 2005)

swimming pool.... fuel pump....car jack.....shoestring.. were all winning words.. the pool was up to 45 questions


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 12, 2005)

I asked my cat what her favorite part was, i.e. body part, and her ears moved.

So I thought of ears.

38th Question: Is it Soft?

Partly

39th Question: Can you play with it?

(I flicked my ear)

Sometimes......

Then it asked if the answer was a part of my anatomy that we shall not mention.
 :blink:


----------



## emtal233 (Jun 13, 2005)

took 35 questions to figure out a golf club.......


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jun 23, 2005)

it gave up on me when i was thinking of Gauze


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 23, 2005)

I played it so many times it stopped loading.


----------



## vtemti (Jun 23, 2005)

I don't play computer games.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 23, 2005)

why?


----------



## vtemti (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Jun 23 2005, 11:42 PM
> *  why? *


 I don't know? Not enough time I guess. Juggling my attention between work, our ambulance service, family and the honey do lists, I'm not left with much time. The little I do have left is spent being witty and constructive with all of you while trying to figure out if Bert and Ernie, the count and the double Headed monster were gay.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vtemti+Jun 24 2005, 11:54 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (vtemti @ Jun 24 2005, 11:54 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-TTLWHKR_@Jun 23 2005, 11:42 PM
> *  why? *


I don't know? Not enough time I guess. Juggling my attention between work, our ambulance service, family and the honey do lists, I'm not left with much time. The little I do have left is spent being witty and constructive with all of you while trying to figure out if Bert and Ernie, the count and the double Headed monster were gay. [/b][/quote]


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jun 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vtemti+Jun 24 2005, 12:54 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (vtemti @ Jun 24 2005, 12:54 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-TTLWHKR_@Jun 23 2005, 11:42 PM
> *  why? *


I don't know? Not enough time I guess. Juggling my attention between work, our ambulance service, family and the honey do lists, I'm not left with much time. The little I do have left is spent being witty and constructive with all of you while trying to figure out if Bert and Ernie, the count and the double Headed monster were gay. [/b][/quote]
 i feel loved...


----------



## vtemti (Jun 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT+Jun 25 2005, 03:13 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (PArescueEMT @ Jun 25 2005, 03:13 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i feel loved...  [/b][/quote]
 and priviledged also???


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jun 25, 2005)

did anybody else notice that VT was complaning about coming here to post? I think that we should do something about that. :angry:  <_<


----------



## vtemti (Jun 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT_@Jun 25 2005, 12:05 PM
> * did anybody else notice that VT was complaning about coming here to post? I think that we should do something about that. :angry:  <_<
> 
> 
> *


 Noooooo, you've got it all wrong. I wasn't complaining, I was trying to get mushy and tell you that you are all important to me at this point. Jeeeeeeeeesh. I like it here.


----------



## vtemti (Jun 25, 2005)

PS    Back at ya


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 25, 2005)

Maybe he's intoxicated with maple syrup?   :blink:


----------

